# 2000 for GavinW



## Paulfromitaly

*Well, my congratulations, Gavin.
I have the feeling I've learnt something reading each of those posts.*


----------



## Angel.Aura

Gavin!
Mi hai raggiunta!
Tra poco il sorpasso, lo so 

*^_^   Bravo e tantissime congratulazioni per il tuo secondo postiversario  ^_^*​
E' sempre un piacere incontrarti qui al Forum.

A.A.


----------



## GavinW

Thanks Paul, thanks A.A. It's always a pleasure to mix it with you and the IE crowd!


----------



## underhouse

Congratulazioni Gavin e complimenti... senza pinzette lunghe!


----------



## baldpate

Congratulations - well done! well done!


----------



## giovannino

Congratulations, Gavin! My only criticism is that you don't post often enough!


----------



## GavinW

giovannino said:


> Congratulations, Gavin! My only criticism is that you don't post often enough!


 
Wow! Weeell, you see I have these reckless moments when I go completely off the rails, and find myself floundering uselessly in that boring place called the real world!

Ho, ho. Seriously, I wish I could find time to be more "assiduo". It gives me a kick.

Thanks for the congrats, you guys!


----------



## kittykate

Congratulations, Gavin, and thanks also from _the_ _yard of my cousin the baker_ 

caterina


----------



## housecameron

Congratulazioni, Gavin! Sempre bravo e simpatico


----------

